# T-Mobile 15000



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe heute folgende Kurznachricht auf mein Handy bekommen:

http://sundown.homepage.t-online.de/bilder/handy-dialer01.jpg

Und wenige Minuten später kam ein "Browser-Update" Ich habe dies natürlich nicht bestätigt aber als SMS war dann folgendes vorhanden.

http://sundown.homepage.t-online.de/bilder/handy-dialer02.jpg

Handelt es sich dabei um eine neue Masche?

Ein Anruf bei der T-Mobile Hotline ergab das T-Mobile niemals solche Sachen verschicken würde. Schon gar keine Programme zum Einstellen des Handys oder Ähnliches.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

*Wenn Du unsicher bist, mach bitte nichts. Hier gibt es schlaue Leute, die können Dich instruieren.* Klingt sehr interessant.
http://www.geilerlink.de/?p=178
(der link klingt komisch, ist ein blog)



> Gebracht hat es aber nur € 30,– Telefonrechnung, in wenigen Minuten:
> 06-02-2007 08:32 	Verbindung nach - 00393344009*** 	00:00:03 	€-1,5000


00393344009*** ist eine italienische Handynummer, mögicherweise eine Servicenummer von TIM
In Italien gibt es einen Eintrag:http://www.reloaded.it/public/readarticle.php?article_id=3
was das alles bedeutet? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

Das könnte auch tatsächlich eine echte Konfigurations-SMS von T-Mobile sein. Die haben so seltsame Kurzwahlen.


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das könnte auch tatsächlich eine echte Konfigurations-SMS von T-Mobile sein. Die haben so seltsame Kurzwahlen.


http://www.telefon-treff.de/showthread/t-217397.html


> Simkartensammler
> T-Mobile ist gerade so frei, allen Leuten den MMS Empfang einzurichten. Meine derartigen MMS kamen allerdings von der Nr. 15000 und 80000.


http://forum.klarmobil.de/showthread.php?tid=588


> RE: T-Mobile 15000
> 
> Hallo,
> das ist eine Willkommens-MMS von T-Mobile mit der man seine MMS-Einstellungen im Handy aktualisieren kann. Da ich vorher bei E-Plus war, brauchte ich das um MMS zu konfigurieren.
> ...





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ein Anruf bei der T-Mobile Hotline ergab das T-Mobile niemals solche Sachen verschicken würde. Schon gar keine Programme zum Einstellen des Handys oder Ähnliches.


Würde nochmal nachfragen, Informationen von Hotlines unterliegen dem Zufallsprinzip...


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

Eine  Merkwürdigkeit gibt es :

Auf dem ersten Screenshot steht als Absendeadresse  1500 
auf dem zweiten 15000 . Abgeschnitten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

bleibt auch die Frage, warum in einem deutschen Board von einem Anruf bei einer Nummer geschrieben wird, die in Italien (wenn ich das ein Jahr alte Posting richtig verstanden habe, ich spreche quasi kein Italienisch) eine "normale" Servicenummer (u.a. von Telecom Italia) - was sollte der Sinn sein, wenn das eine Abzocke wäre? Ist ein technischer Fehler denkbar?


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

Es gibt noch einige weitere Treffer, die in die Richtung Aktivierung   von MMS gehen.
Was mich stört, ist, dass t-mobile es offensichlich als  top-secret Information behandelt.  
Nirgendwo ist es mir  gelungen eine offizielle Information über diesen Vorgang zu bekommen.
Insofern ist es durchaus plausibel, dass auch Hotlinemitarbeiter  davon keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

Hallo!

Also ich habe am Wochenende auch so eine SMS bekommen (exakt gleiche Dateigröße, Absender 15000, Betreff T-Mobile) und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich NICHTS gemacht habe, um da irgendwas runterzuladen, am fraglichen Tag habe ich mein Handy nicht mal in der Hand gehabt. Trotzdem soll ich nun innerhalb weniger Stunden für 40 Euro nach Singapur telefoniert haben, mein Provider hat noch nicht auf meine Anfrage reagiert. Kurioserweise deutet der Zeitstempel der SMS darauf hin, dass ich diese erst erhalten habe, während die Auslandsgespräche schon liefen.

Ich habe übrigens auch ein Motorola V3i und bin nun völlig verunsichert was die Handy-Sicherheit betrifft.

[R]


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Trotzdem soll ich nun innerhalb weniger Stunden für 40 Euro nach Singapur telefoniert haben,


Ist die Nummer bekannt? 

was mir auch noch auffällt : In der zweiten  SMS steht
"*Abgelaufen am:
5:25  24-APR-44*"   

eine sehr ungewöhnliche Zeitangabe, was schon den Verdacht nährt,
 dass hier etwas illegales übermittelt wurde, auch wenn legale SMS mit diesem Bezug  existieren

http://de.nntp2http.com/comm/anbieter/mobil/2006/03/20cb51d16d54f69acc69112e494537ed.html


> Datum: 30.03.2006 14:00
> Newsgroup: de.comm.anbieter.mobil
> 
> Moin!
> ...


http://www.ppc-phones.de/punforum/viewtopic.php?id=5156&action=new


> Aber dafür hat mich was anderes geschockt:
> Ich werd heut morgen von meinem mda geweckt - so weit so gut. Dann sehe ich ungläubig, dass ne aktive GPRS-Verbindung besteht. Nach kurzem Rumgetippe stellt sich raus, dass da ne MMS von T-Mobile (Nummer 15000) runtergeladen wird. Zu allem Überfluss sagt er mir am Ende des Downloads der MMS, dass die Nachricht nicht dargestellt werden kann!?
> 
> was mich aber viel mehr beschäftigt:
> ...


http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=87523


> Mit dem ganzen Medien-Plunder einschließlich Pubertäts-MMS habe ich absolut nichts zu tun, kein Interesse daran und keien Ahnung davon. Heute früh kommt an meinem Handy eine MMS an. Da steht:
> 
> 
> > Von:
> ...


liest sich zwar sehr ähnlich aber es bestehen Unterschiede,
 die merkwürdige Zeitangabe wird nicht erwähnt


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ist die Nummer bekannt?



Ja, ich bin vor etwa einem Monat zu simply gewechselt und laut Einzelverbindungs-Übersicht  war die Nummer

6596763330

Das ganze wird immer merkwürdiger. Offenbar gehört die Nummer zu "SingTel" (einfach mal bei Google eingegeben) und ist so eine Art offizielle WAP-/Roaming-Nummer, das spricht ja eigentlich wieder gegen was illegales:

http://home.singtel.com/consumer/products/mobile/roaming_services/wap_roaming_faq.asp

Die Nummer ist unter Punkt 10 "How do I change back to my local WAP profile setting?" aufgeführt.

Aber ich nutze weder WAP noch Roaming und am Samstag Morgen als diese Verbindungen geführt worden sein sollen, habe ich noch geschlafen.

[R]


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

'ne komische "ganz normale" Nummer in Italien, jetzt eine von Singtel - also bitte, das ist ja wohl kein Zufall. Nur... cui bono???
Und t-mobile schweigt? Oder hat die keiner (mehr) gefragt?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

ich habe heute (mit meinem neuen td1 vertrag) ebenfalls eine SMS von T-Mobile mit dem namen 15000 erhalten. Als ich sie lesen wollte kam etwas von wegen "download", was allerdings abgebrochen wurde, da die verbindung fehlschlug (habe mir vom fachmann des
mobilcomshops das internet/die internetoptionen auf o2 stellen lassen, damit mein handy nicht ins inet gelangt) - kann mir dieser (vermutliche) dialer jetzt trotzdem noch schaden?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

Hallo,

genau so ergeht es mir seit ein paar Tage, seit ich von T-Mobile zu Congstar gewechselt habe! Hatte vorher nie Probleme gehabt mit Spam, obwohl es auch ein Motorola ist. Mit der neuen Nummer kamen auch die Probleme.

Die Inhalte sind wie bei euch. 

Habe aber Prepaid, sodass sich das Handy sowieso nicht ins Web einwählen kann. 

Aber seltsam ist das schon!

Wie seit ihr vorgegangen?

Gibt es was Neues hierzu?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

Congstar ist die Billigmarke von T-Mobil.

Das mit dem "Geilerlink" und der "ital. Nummer" scheint ein Hoax gewesen zu sein.

http://forum.klarmobil.de/showthread.php?tid=588&page=2

Frage Deinen Anbieter.


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Congstar ist die Billigmarke von T-Mobil.


Das stimmt so nicht! Die Congst*a*r GmbH war mal als Congst*e*r ein Ableger der T-Com, ist heute aber in eigenständiges Unternehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

Offenbar bedienen sie sich aber des Netzes von T-Mobil.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2008)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

habe auch so eine nachricht bekommen oO

was soll ich jetzt machen? bin ja jetzt auch bei congstar aber die nachricht downloaden kann ich nicht da mein handy keine verbindung aufbaut, was ich zwar nicht verstehe aber naja ist ja jetzt auch egal, aber in einem anderen forum, ich glaube das war in dem von klarmobil, wurde dann schließlich gesagt diese sms sei von tmobile .. und jetzt weiß ich nciht was ich machen soll ... hmmm


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=11732&d=1172487032

nur das in meiner halt steht:

Von: 15000
Betreff: T-Mobile
Grösse: 22.9 Kb
Abgelaufen am:
16:21 8/4/46
Empfangen:
8:20 19/2/08

kann mir da wer helfen? xD


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

[email protected],
ich habe heute morgen diese komische SMS auch bekommen, möglicherweise weil ich die Simkarten gewechselt habe. Da ich D1 Katrten ausschließlich benutze, vermute ich das Einloggen des Handys in dieses Netz, dadurch wird dann besagte SMS ausgelöst. Ich habe bei T-Mobile angefragt und warte noch a. d. Antwort.
Um jeder Form von kostenintensivem Missbrauch vorzubeugen, konfiguriert man einfach die Browsereinstellungen mit einer unbekannten Adresse. Dies Handling empfiehlt sich auch besonders für Vertragskunden, die gebrandete Handys mit Servicetastenvoreinstellung a la Vodafone Live haben, und wo ein unvorsichtiger Tastendruck gleich eine kostenpflichtige Internetverbindung aufbaut. Die Adresse könnte sein: [noparse]http://ftp.test.de[/noparse]
Durch diese Browserkonfiguration ist eine Internetverbindung durch Schnellwahltasten unmöglich, jedoch die richtig konfigurierten Einstellungen für eMail etc. weiterhin funktional.
(Quelle: Verbraucherzentralen)
Grüße,...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: T-Mobile 15000*

Hatte im letzten Jahr nach neuem Handy/Vertrag T-Mobile auch diese Mitteilung. War wirklich nur die Konfigurationsmessage/Willkommensmessage für MMS Empfang von T-Mobile.

Gruß
B.


----------

